# BOATS FOR SALE....



## LIL TRIPP (Sep 3, 2009)

Hey there fellas, is there anyone up here trying to sell a boat? (for freshwater fishing) bass boats or aluminum boats w/ console steering/outboard, etc... As close to this one as possible. Any help would be greatly appreciated! Thanks


----------

